# Bach cantatas, Gardiner



## tovaris (Aug 28, 2012)

I just would like to let everyone know who interested, that the complete Gardiner set of Bach's cantatas finally will be available from October! The whole set, plus some extras, 60 CD for £138.99, yuppee!
Available for pre-order:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bach-Cantat...&qid=1380034172&sr=8-1&keywords=bach+gardiner


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I hope BIS does the same for us Suzuki fans.


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks, I preordered this. Already have the Koopman set, but love the cantatas so much that I have to hear another interpretation of this wonderful music!


----------

